# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  LED Strip Lighting Suggestions

## Suma

Hi! 
I'm in the process of finishing off a HT in a downstairs rumpus room and wanted to install some of those LED strip lights (Blue) along the skirting on one side of the room to provide low light when watching a movie.  Would this be okay?   
All the photos I have seen show them installed up behind a bulkhead or under the lip of step and I'm concerned they may be too bright or look ugly sitting on top of skirting. 
Any suggestions on how I could make this work? 
Thanks in advance. 
Cheers - Suma.

----------


## Sterob

I've just been doing this on my Riser but I mounded my LED strip lights under a lip. It is still too bright ( IMO ) as the light reflects off the carpet and in my case, timber laminate flooring and is distracting when watching movies. I have just bought a dimmer off Ebay ($15) but have yet to find time to try it.
Could you fit a small timber strip on top of your skirting board,and install the LEDS under it, facing down to top prevent the direct light? It would only need to be about 40mm wide, maybe less. 
Steve

----------


## Ozcar

When I have used LED strips, I have sometimes used them diluted, rather than neat.  
Explanation: 
The strips can be cut to down to shorter lengths, usually down to a minimum of three LEDs. I cut the strip into 3-LED-sections, and then joined those up with lengths of wire, so that the LEDS are more spread out - less LEDs in total to cover a given distance. Some I mounted on a plastic angle so they were not directly visible. 
Cutting and joining is a bit tedious to do though, and I reckon in your situation the LEDS would probably still end up being too bright, so a dimmer is probably the way to go.

----------


## Sterob

I have just fitted the $15 dimmer off Ebay, to my Riser LED strips,and it seems to work a treat. Nice control of the LED brightness.
Long term reliability yet to be determined...lol

----------


## Suma

Okay.  I went with a $30 DIY set up from eBay.  Didn't put any on the skirting only underneath the entertainment unit as they are way too bright.  The 3m strip under the unit throws out enough light during a movie so you can move around, find your drink etc. without any impact on the screen.

----------

